# Carbon Express F-15 Expandable Broadhead



## bern381 (Feb 17, 2010)

I had the exact opposite experience. Broadside buck at 20 yards. A "gimme" shot. Shooting a martin cheetah set at 60 pounds. Hit the shoulder blade and the broadhead failed. I found the arrow and head minus two blades. My buddy shot the same buck three days later and called to verify because when he was butchering it he found two silver blades in the shoulder bone. When I e-mailed the company I recieved no response. The concept is great. However, in my experience the broadhead is a pile of ****!


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

Actually i tend to agree with you. As I was not sure what destroyed the broadhead, but you kinda confirmed my opinion. I guess if you do not hit any bones it will do a decent job with a nice exit wound, hit anything more solid then cartilage and it self destructs.


----------



## bern381 (Feb 17, 2010)

I know that you can't have everything with a mechanical. I feel that if they improved the blades, this would be a great product. As it stands, I went back to my old reliable muzzy's.


----------



## rockdeer (May 17, 2008)

That's why I shoot the F-15 fixed blade, They're tough and they are very accurate. Besides, if a person will take the time to broadhead tune their bow, therre wouldn't be any need for expandables.


----------

